# scroll-sperre bei einer 0acht15-Seite



## zg peripherals (15. April 2003)

Hi,

ich möchte bei einer ganz normalen Seite (kein PopUp) verhindern, dass man scrollen kann, wenn man die Seite verkleinert. Die Seite hat 3 Frames, in denen jeweils dies verhinert werden soll. Der Inhalt soll quasi immer an Pos. 0/0 der Frame sein.

Wie kann ich das möglichst einfach realisieren? (Am besten nur ein einfaches script!)

Danke schonmal

zg


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. April 2003)

Hi,

Deaktiviere doch einfach das Scrolling im Frameset -> scrolling="no" 

-> http://www.selfhtml.net/html/frames/eigenschaften.htm#scrollbars

ciao


----------



## zg peripherals (15. April 2003)

vielen dank. das dürfte es sein. werde es testen!

zg


----------



## Fabian H (15. April 2003)

Und per CSS:

```
body {
  overflow: hidden;
}
```


----------

